# collecting trip is set



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok the collecting trip is all set and ready to go. For those who are interested it is on Long island and $25 per person up to two people. Eather augest 13, 14, 20,or 21. Lots of fish are coming out now so this will be a good way to fill up your tank's cheep. Any one who is interested or still interested please let me know. we have to descied on a date by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck Justin!

--Dan


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Is it legal? Don't you need a permit or something?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wanna go.. what do i need to bring?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, i wanna go


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Bluegill said:


> Is it legal? Don't you need a permit or something?
> [snapback]1144239[/snapback]​


it's 100% legal. usualy after every catch there is usualy a bay constible waiting there to check out what i caught and make sure there are no game fish in my buckit. Ive got to know all of them very well by now so they just ask me what i caught. This in ny there are no permit's or anything like that for sw.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i wanna go.. what do i need to bring?
> [snapback]1144437[/snapback]​


just something that you can use to transport the fish back to where ever you live. I use to transport fish is a buckit with a sealed top. Drill a small hole in the cover and run a air bubbler with a air stone at the end.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Good luck Justin!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1144187[/snapback]​


yo dan you should come also. only about a 6 hour drive from the canada border.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u provide the catching equipment?.. i dont have nets n stuff.. just bucket =]


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> u provide the catching equipment?.. i dont have nets n stuff.. just bucket =]
> [snapback]1146268[/snapback]​


I have everything you need you just need something to bring them back with you


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what kinda stuff do u usually end up getting?
where do we meet up?
what time do we start?
how long do we stay?


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

ok i gotto ask where do you go collecting because i go all the time and catch absolutly nothing. maybe im just not good at it. go catching by meadowbrook2 bridge. there is a nice small area over there marsh land and rocks for starfish. however i havent gotten anything since my senor year of hs marine bio colection trip. my teacher took us there and it was crazy the kind of stuff were were catching


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> what kinda stuff do u usually end up getting?
> where do we meet up?
> what time do we start?
> how long do we stay?
> [snapback]1146582[/snapback]​


we can catch anything that is posted here. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=80962&hl= 
where we meet up is tba.
I have to see how many people are going and where them coming from to descied what time were starting.
It will be a full day.
any outher questions feel free to ask


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

FishStix said:


> ok i gotto ask where do you go collecting because i go all the time and catch absolutly nothing. maybe im just not good at it. go catching by meadowbrook2 bridge. there is a nice small area over there marsh land and rocks for starfish. however i havent gotten anything since my senor year of hs marine bio colection trip. my teacher took us there and it was crazy the kind of stuff were were catching
> [snapback]1146754[/snapback]​


come along and join us with the trip and you will see where we go. Trust me you will love it.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

update: Im out of the aria right now but report's are coming in that there catching spiny box puffers, cuba's, northern puffers, baby lookdowns, goat fish, seahorses, and spiny dog fish. There are prob more but that's all i have herd come in so far. So come one everyone sign up we need a few more people to make this work.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i might go just for a chance at catching a volitan..

i just wear regular shorts n shirt? what footwear?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i might go just for a chance at catching a volitan..
> 
> i just wear regular shorts n shirt? what footwear?
> [snapback]1147038[/snapback]​


yea regular shorts n shirt and as for footwear get some aquasock's or wair some old shoes


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> damn, i wanna go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darn, me too. Lets look for someone who can do this in socal.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > damn, i wanna go
> ...


i'd be so down for that. i wouldn't know where to begin though.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


me neither








Hey fish finder wanna go to the other side for a vacation?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz023 said:
> ...


Im already in FL helping out. So no more trips for a while.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I still go every weekend (till the middle of oct)so if some one's interested in joining up with me just let me know


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

strong island is a mission to drive to.. u should come to jersey


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok i might be retarded... but how are there tropical fish in NY area? Isn't it cold water up there.... jeez...Theres definately not tropical coral reefs...do they get swept up in the summer from the ocean currents or something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> ok i might be retarded... but how are there tropical fish in NY area? Isn't it cold water up there.... jeez...Theres definately not tropical coral reefs...*do they get swept up in the summer from the ocean currents or something?*
> [snapback]1191875[/snapback]​


I believe so :nod:


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

yes you and dan are right here is a vid about the tropical fish that will explain everything enjoy

Bill Bleyer and Tropical Fish


----------

